# #8 LEM Dual Grind Big Bite Grinder



## roadkill cafe (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m looking at getting this grinder but I’m not familiar with this model. Has anyone heard, seen or know anything about it? What are your thoughts? I’m pretty much a noob but don’t want to do as I’ve done with other things and start low and keep having to upgrade. 





						Dual Grind - #8 Big Bite Meat Grinder - 0.5HP | LEM Products
					

Save Time With Two Grinds In One Pass! Our Dual Grind #8 Big Bite Meat Grinder with 0.5 HP gives you a Premium Grind in Half the Time.




					www.lemproducts.com
				




In case the link doesn’t work:


----------



## old sarge (Aug 14, 2020)

There was another fellow looking at this same grinder back in May but I don't know if he ever purchased it.  The reviews on the LEM site are positive so it may be all that they say it is.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Aug 14, 2020)

old sarge said:


> There was another fellow looking at this same grinder back in May but I don't know if he ever purchased it.  The reviews on the LEM site are positive so it may be all that they say it is.


Thanks, Sarge.  I’ll look at posts around that time.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 14, 2020)

I went from a grinder attachment on my Kitchenaid mixer to a Cabela's 1 hp #22 grinder and never looked back, kept it and a Northern Tool 15 lb stuffer for over 10 years, then passed it on to my sons- and it is still going great!  If you buy quality once, you are never ever sorry!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Aug 14, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> I went from a grinder attachment on my Kitchenaid mixer to a Cabela's 1 hp #22 grinder and never looked back, kept it and a Northern Tool 15 lb stuffer for over 10 years, then passed it on to my sons- and it is still going great!  If you buy quality once, you are never ever sorry!


I agree, Pops.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 14, 2020)

roadkill cafe said:


> Thanks, Sarge.  I’ll look at posts around that time.


Good luck!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Aug 14, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Good luck!


I found the post where he was buying it as a gift for his niece. Same exact grinder/stuffer I’m looking to get. I posted asking him if she liked it. We’ll see if he responds. Thanks again. Also, thank you for your service, sir.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 15, 2020)

That looks like a work horse of a grinder.  A couple of friends that are serious hunters have LEM grinders and speak highly of them.   I know a lot of people double grind, some using the same plate twice, others sizing down one plate.... but if this grinder is always in double grind mode, you might limit yourself to custom grinds.  What will your usage primarily be targeted for?  Or are you buying this for a commercial operation?

 I grind beef and pork in amounts from 10# to 30# and use various plate options.  I can grind very fine for hot dogs (single or double pass) or a very coarse single pass grind for red or green chili or something like goulash.  In between,  I can pick a specific grind whether I'm making cased or bulk sausage , taco meat or just hamburger or pork burger.   I generally grind chicken coarse to X-coarse and for some sausage recipes I'll size down the pork I mix in to the chicken. 





Here is an example of a single pass through my X-coarse and XX-coarse plates.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 15, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> That looks like a work horse of a grinder.  A couple of friends that are serious hunters have LEM grinders and speak highly of them.   I know a lot of people double grind, some using the same plate twice, others sizing down one plate.... but if this grinder is always in double grind mode, you might limit yourself to custom grinds.  What will your usage primarily be targeted for?  Or are you buying this for a commercial operation?
> 
> I grind beef and pork in amounts from 10# to 30# and use various plate options.  I can grind very fine for hot dogs (single or double pass) or a very coarse single pass grind for red or green chili or something like goulash.  In between,  I can pick a specific grind whether I'm making cased or bulk sausage , taco meat or just hamburger or pork burger.   I generally grind chicken coarse to X-coarse and for some sausage recipes I'll size down the pork I mix in to the chicken.
> View attachment 458660
> ...


Lem still sells the standard single grind models.  The double grind auger and head assemble and plates are available as a seperate option if one already has the grinder or wants to dig deep into their pockets and have the option.  The dual grind fits the #'s 8, 12, and 22 grinders.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Aug 15, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> That looks like a work horse of a grinder.  A couple of friends that are serious hunters have LEM grinders and speak highly of them.   I know a lot of people double grind, some using the same plate twice, others sizing down one plate.... but if this grinder is always in double grind mode, you might limit yourself to custom grinds.  What will your usage primarily be targeted for?  Or are you buying this for a commercial operation?
> 
> I grind beef and pork in amounts from 10# to 30# and use various plate options.  I can grind very fine for hot dogs (single or double pass) or a very coarse single pass grind for red or green chili or something like goulash.  In between,  I can pick a specific grind whether I'm making cased or bulk sausage , taco meat or just hamburger or pork burger.   I generally grind chicken coarse to X-coarse and for some sausage recipes I'll size down the pork I mix in to the chicken.
> View attachment 458660
> ...


Thanks for the info. I’ll be using at home for burgers, wild game, pork, seperate stuffer for sausages.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Aug 15, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Lem still sells the standard single grind models.  The double grind auger and head assemble and plates are available as a seperate option if one already has the grinder or wants to dig deep into their pockets and have the option.  The dual grind fits the #'s 8, 12, and 22 grinders.


So, could I use a course grind plate for first grind and change the second grind plate if I wanted a finer grind? Like for instance if I was doing a batch of venison and some was being done for burgers and some for sausages?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 15, 2020)

roadkill cafe said:


> So, could I use a course grind plate for first grind and change the second grind plate if I wanted a finer grind? Like for instance if I was doing a batch of venison and some was being done for burgers and some for sausages?



I have the standard Big Bit #8. Very nice machine, not much to not like.
As far as the dual grind head, the stuffer plate is used for the first grind, and only the stuffer plate can be used in that position. The second plate can be changed at any time. Personally I’ve had no problem grinding with the 1/8” plate in one pass as long as you cut the meat up in 1” or so sized pieces, and I see no need to grind twice with this machine. This grinder produces a premium grind. I just select the final grind plate to start with, par-freeze the meat and grind.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Aug 20, 2020)

Well, I pulled the trigger. Grinder, stuffer, lugs, casings and seasonings should arrive Friday. When I called them with a couple questions, I also asked about any available discount codes. I was advised that currently there were none. When ordering online I tried one I had seen and it went through for 15% off and saved $115. Just my luck, Boston Butt sale was last weekend at .99/lb. And so the adventure begins.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 4, 2020)

i'm with ya. i had the stx turbo force 2. last nite i had all my spices mixed for the hebrow beef dogs and ready for small grind and blaaa just quit so pack it up send it back today went to scheels got the lem 8 and man this is heavy duty weighs 2.5 times as much and now ill get er done.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 11, 2020)

rc4u said:


> i'm with ya. i had the stx turbo force 2. last nite i had all my spices mixed for the hebrow beef dogs and ready for small grind and blaaa just quit so pack it up send it back today went to scheels got the lem 8 and man this is heavy duty weighs 2.5 times as much and now ill get er done.


Well that just sux. I like this LEM so far. When I received mine I discovered they sent me the wrong one. I ordered the #8 Dual Grind and they sent a #12 Single. Took almost a week to get a RMA tag and get it on its way back to them. Kinda killed my excitement. Customer Service sounded like “oh well, sorry” . Wouldn’t even toss in a couple packs of seasoning for my time and troubles. I will say they were good with getting the correct one out as soon as they saw the return was on its way back.


----------



## rc4u (Sep 11, 2020)

you shoulda just kept the 12 IMHO...


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 11, 2020)

rc4u said:


> you shoulda just kept the 12 IMHO...


Nah, too big for what I need it for. Besides, I liked the concept of the Dual Grind.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 12, 2020)

Bubble bursting time:  They have a double grind accessory for the #12.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 13, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Bubble bursting time:  They have a double grind accessory for the #12.


I saw that and trust me, don’t think I didn’t think real hard about keeping the 12 and getting the DG attachment for $150 plus shipping more. But, it would have been overkill for as much as I’ll use it not to mention my limited space for storage. Currently the grinder, stuffer and lugs reside in their boxes on top of the china cabinet. The #8 is heavy enough putting up there.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2020)

Glad to see your on your way to a new addiction... Sorry I've cost you so much money from bringing my equipment to the Gathering and getting you hooked..  LOL ...  

I'd like to see/use the grinder at the Gathering if your coming this year ??


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 13, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Glad to see your on your way to a new addiction... Sorry I've cost you so much money from bringing my equipment to the Gathering and getting you hooked..  LOL ...
> 
> I'd like to see/use the grinder at the Gathering if your coming this year ??


Yeah, I think I’ll blame it on you. With the delicious snack sticks you turn out it makes you an easy target.  I don’t think I’ll be making it this year as much as I’d like to. This covid crap has me all screwed up (I Do Not Have It) as far as home life. Both nurses I had helping me take care of momma had to quit so it’s just me now. A buddy invited me to his hunting lease in GA but looks like that’s going to be a no go too. Life kinda sucks these days. However, I would like to look into building a portable smokehouse like the one you bring to the gathering. Do you have build plans you could send me?


----------

